# Costs for whaling/fishing/shipping vessels



## linusblomqvist (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi - I'm Linus and I'm a graduate student at Yale doing my research on 20th-century whaling. As part of this, I'm looking into whaling ships and in particular, their costs. I only have scattered data on actual whaling ships. Does anyone know if there exists some time series of costs (or a cost index) for ships used in fishing, shipping, or anything else that could serve as a proxy for the cost of whaling ships (floating factories)? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

I am a docent at the New Bedford Whaling Museum (Massachusetts)...probably the finest one of its kind. Most of our exhibits and collections are from 1800 to 1900 but we do have some later material. Since you are not to far away it may be worth a visit.


----------



## linusblomqvist (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi Michael - thanks for responding! I've been to the New Bedford Museum several times, in fact. I've gone through much of the 20th-century material in the research library, but if you know anything that might specifically address costs/ships, do let me know. Best /Linus


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 27, 2018)

Michael Taylor said:


> I am a docent at the New Bedford Whaling Museum (Massachusetts)...probably the finest one of its kind. Most of our exhibits and collections are from 1800 to 1900 but we do have some later material. Since you are not to far away it may be worth a visit.


I'd love to visit it.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I'd love to visit it.


My Volunteer Time is Friday afternoon and all day Saturday and you would be very welcome. It is an amazing place to visit.


----------

